# arc flash breaker code



## 480jc (Jan 8, 2010)

hello,
I performed a search here and didn't find what I was looking for, so here goes...
I've looked at the code when it comes to using the AFCI breakers...I've been told that each room is to have a dedicated circuit protected by the AFCI, however, I don't get that from the code sections regarding AFCI protection...it states that certain rooms need to be protected, but no where does it state that each bedroom needs to have its own home run...
I'm about to rough a 2 family dwelling, the rooms are so small and only have 3-4 receptacles per room, so I can't imagine running a home run for each room...a retired inspector told me each one had to be a home run...but that's not what the code book says...
anyone have any clarification on this? 
am I just reading the code wrong?
maybe I missed something...


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

There is nothing in the NEC that requires each bedroom to be supplied with an individual branch circuit.

Chris


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

There is nothing that requires an individual branch circuit for each bedroom.......but each branch circuit that serves bedrooms shall have AFCI protection for the entire branch circuit.


----------



## 480jc (Jan 8, 2010)

*that's what I thought*

yeah,
that's what I thought...I just figured I'd ask, sometimes we don't see things that others do...thanks for your help Gents!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480jc said:


> hello,
> I performed a search here and didn't find what I was looking for, so here goes...
> I've looked at the code when it comes to using the AFCI breakers...I've been told that each room is to have a dedicated circuit protected by the AFCI, however, I don't get that from the code sections regarding AFCI protection...it states that certain rooms need to be protected, but no where does it state that each bedroom needs to have its own home run...
> I'm about to rough a 2 family dwelling, the rooms are so small and only have 3-4 receptacles per room, so I can't imagine running a home run for each room...a retired inspector told me each one had to be a home run...but that's not what the code book says...
> ...


Arc Flash...Arc Fault...It stumbles me, as well. But we knew what you meant.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

TheRick said:


> There is nothing that requires an individual branch circuit for each bedroom.......but each branch circuit that serves bedrooms shall have AFCI protection for the entire branch circuit.


 Depending on the number of receptacles on the cct.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Depending on the number of receptacles on the cct.



Huh?:001_huh:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Huh?:001_huh:


 I mean, however many receptacles are allowed on each circuit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> I mean, however many receptacles are allowed on each circuit.



In a dwelling, there is no limit.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> In a dwelling, there is no limit.


 Are you saying, that by your code, you can put as many receptacles as you want, on the same circuit? Or, are you yanking the oldtimers chain?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Are you saying, that by your code, you can put as many receptacles as you want, on the same circuit? Or, are you yanking the oldtimers chain?


He said there is no limit...He didn't say it was CODE.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Are you saying, that by your code, you can put as many receptacles as you want, on the same circuit? Or, are you yanking the oldtimers chain?


 
In a dwelling unit, there is no max. # of receptacles per circuit.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> In a dwelling unit, there is no max. # of receptacles per circuit.


 WOW. You could wire an entire house with a 12 cct. loadcentre.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> WOW. You could wire an entire house with a 12 cct. loadcentre.



Technically, five.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

480jc said:


> hello,
> I performed a search here and didn't find what I was looking for, so here goes...
> I've looked at the code when it comes to using the AFCI breakers...I've been told that each room is to have a dedicated circuit protected by the AFCI, however, I don't get that from the code sections regarding AFCI protection...it states that certain rooms need to be protected, but no where does it state that each bedroom needs to have its own home run...
> I'm about to rough a 2 family dwelling, the rooms are so small and only have 3-4 receptacles per room, so I can't imagine running a home run for each room...a retired inspector told me each one had to be a home run...but that's not what the code book says...
> ...





> What is your electrical related field/trade: journeyman electrician/licensed electrical contractor


I call BS.

Call an Electrician.


----------

